# Problem: Aktualisierung der Visitenkarten



## Aurora (5. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe in unser Gildenforum die Visitenkarte von Blasc eingebaut. Und genau die (3. von oben) wird jetzt nicht aktualisiert, während alle anderen stimmen (siehe *»hier«*)

Wer hat hierzu einen Lösungsvorschlag?


----------



## B3N (5. Dezember 2005)

Also ich kann auf den Visistenkarten Stufe 28 Zwergen Paladina lesen. Bergbaugeselle und Schmiedekunstgeselle. Gilde: Orden von Azeroth. Diese Daten stimmen auch mit denen überein welche im Moment in der Datenbank stehen. Leere mal bitte deinen Browsercache, dann sollte es auch bei dir wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Aurora (5. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank für den schnellen Support. Problem ist damit gelöst worden!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P. S. Super Seite! Die beste, die es für WoW gibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (5. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank für das Lob, freut uns immer wieder so was zu hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glurak (5. Dezember 2005)

Dem Kompliment für die beste Deutsche datenbank kan nich teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 aber irgendwie werd ich nicht shclau ^^ wenn ich eine quest suche steht da nie bei  von welchem npc man sie eigentölich bekommt oder bin ich blind ?


----------



## B3N (5. Dezember 2005)

Nein bist du nicht, diese Thematik ist etwas komplizierter und um wirklich korrekte Angaben machen zu können benötigt es eine gut durchdachte Routine. Wir haben uns dazu bereits Gedanken gemacht und ihr könnt euch sicher sein, wir arbeiten an einer guten Lösung.


----------



## Darthmalak (6. Dezember 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> ... um wirklich korrekte Angaben machen zu können benötigt es eine gut durchdachte Routine. Wir haben uns dazu bereits Gedanken gemacht und ihr könnt euch sicher sein, wir arbeiten an einer guten Lösung.
> [post="105483"][/post]​



bravo leute weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin stolz auf euch, wenn alles so umgesetzt werden kann wie's bis jetzt im gespräch ist/war, dann seid ihr meiner meinung nach die beste deutsch wow-datenbank.

gruß
darth

ps. die visitenkarte nr. 3 (Nachtelf) hat nen hänger die hat mir immer nur lvl 46 angezeigt. musste leider auf die 4 wechseln. liegt das an mir oder is die etwas buggy ??? ie-cache hab ich geleert und war trotzdem noch so.


----------



## B3N (6. Dezember 2005)

Darthmalak schrieb:
			
		

> bravo leute weiter so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also bei mir werden die Karten alle mit den gleichen Daten angezeigt, evt. nochmal schauen ob du wirklich den gesamten Cache geleeert hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darthmalak (6. Dezember 2005)

danke, scheint zu funzen
ich werds mal beobachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß
darth


----------



## Argonit (15. Dezember 2005)

ich habe das problem, das er mir ca. 10 std. des richtige anzeigt, lvl43 schamane und dann auf einmal stehe ich wieder als lvl 39 schamane da, nach dem zocken lader er immer brav rauf, und dann schau ich mir nach 10 min. an ob er schon geupdatet ist und dann stehen da immer schon die neusten sachen drinnen, sowie jetzt gerade ... schau mal wieder auf blasc.de vorbei und boom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin i wieder 39 ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es zählt ja was ich im spiel bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (15. Dezember 2005)

Also Aktuell bis du laut Datenbank Stufe 39, in Wahrheit bis du aber 43? Kannst du dich mal ins Spiel einloggen und wieder beenden und hier dann mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua anhängen?

*Diese findest du unter:*
World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\

Ansonsten verwendest du die neueste Version etc.?


----------



## Argonit (15. Dezember 2005)

ja verwende dich aktuelle version, naja bis zum einloggen musst bist 18.00 warten, hab dann erst work aus, ja bin hier 39 und im game 43, wie gesagt, ca. 10 stunden nach upload zeigt er das 39er profile aufeinmal wieder an ...

aber sonst seits echt die fetteste wow-datenbank in de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hehe und des von an (at)ler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so ... !!!


----------



## Argonit (22. Dezember 2005)

so wie es ausschaut tut er jetzt nicht mehr auf lvl 39 zurückspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hätte da aber ne andere frage bzgl. der eigenen VK von den Teilnehmern des Gewinnspieles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wann kommt das den  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schon auf kohlen sitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (22. Dezember 2005)

Argonit schrieb:
			
		

> so wie es ausschaut tut er jetzt nicht mehr auf lvl 39 zurückspringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werde dieses Wochenende die E-Mails an alle Teilnehmer rausschicken, verzeiht wenn manche Dinge grad etwas länger dauern, aber bei mir auf der Arbeit ist die Hölle los und ich werde grad Krank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argonit (28. Dezember 2005)

so, ich weiss jetzt was das problem war, es war auf jedenfall nicht eureres  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , warum er mit andauernd 39 angezeigt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das Problem: Habe bei einen Bekannten gezockt als ich Level 39 war und der hat dann auch BLASC installiert, und da hat er immer des Profile von mir an BLASC gesendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum war ich alle 10Std. wieder auf Level 39 statt dem richtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegs Visitenkarte: Musst dir keinen Stress antun, ich kenne des selbst, sitze gerade in Firma und habe Bereitschaftsdienst für Webdesign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Glück müssen auch noch andere Kanditaten aus der Firma hackln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ... und KRANK fühle ich mich auch irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

